# Errors found on 01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397), what to do?



## RGerman (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Guys,
please help me on this one. I tweeked my G6 GTI with VCDS 10.6 with the goal of auto closing sunroof and windows. Everything works just fine, but after a rain shower, the car has the following faults:

_Sunday,29,August,2010,21:12:32:08168
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 937 087 HW: 1K0 937 087 
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 H 020 0358
Software Coding: 40180A3FE8251AC04088008075008B24437D0088636D8D60648000000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: EED7727780FC
2 Faults Found:

01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 10
Mileage: 11939 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.95 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 10
Mileage: 11939 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.95 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF_

I have looked over the instructions on how to code the "09 Cent. Elect" to auto-close windows and sunroof when raining and done the following things:

09 Cent. Elect > Coding -07 > BCM > Long coding helper > Byte 4 > Activate Bit 5 och 6
09 Cent. Elect > Coding -07 > RLS > Long coding helper > Byte 0 > Activate Bit 2

The faults mentioned above only occurs after the sunroof and / or windows have auto closed after a rainshower and weren't there before I started tweeking with VCDS. I guess I have done something wrong. 

Why is this fault coming back? I have deleted the stored faults once but still, same as above. 

Thanks for any help!

Regards
Robert


----------



## RGerman (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I have been testing some more and it turns out that it doesn't depend on wether it's auto-closing for rain or not. I looked at the fault codes today (it hasn't been raining today) and now I think it depends on if I lock the car with the sunroof open, as I locked the car several times with the sunroof open today and the fault codes poped up again.

I have now disabled comfort closing when raining to see if that is the issue, but I guess not. 

Any input is very much appreciated!

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Have your dealer update your BCM to a current software level, that may fix it or not. In any case I doubt these codes should be a permanent problem since I suspect them to be stored during the afterrun of the module/sensor and they have incorrect timeout values set. In short words, I think you can ignore those.


----------



## RGerman (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi!
The dealer updated the software just last week. Maybe an odd question but am I really supposed to ignore fault codes in the car? I don't feel comfortable with driving around like this, even if everything works.

Thanks for your answer!

Robert


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

I totally agree with you, I am not a friend of ignoring things myself. However in some cases the people making the control module firmware/software also make mistakes and this why some codes may be stored but you will not notice any issues. This is what we believe is the case here.

Clear the codes, keep an eye on them. They are intermittent which means currently the signal/communication is fine, so as stated before, I do believe these are being set simply because there are some timing issues which each of the components should send signals but doesn't.


----------



## RGerman (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks again for your answer. I could do with that if I knew that the issue is there from the start, but it isn't. It started after I coded auto-closing (and some other stuff) in 09 Centr. Elect. 

Should I have the dealer take a look at it?

Regards
Robert


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

One might go into deep and explain how the rain light sensor works, how data bus systems work and what exactly happens when some components are still active (i.e. watching for rain to close the windows) and others are not... Please see my above statements, there isn't much more I have to say other than repeating myself. I do understand exactly when this showed up and we have seen exactly this behavior before. If you take this to your dealer all they will do is set it back to factory settings and leave it at that.

If you feel like you can't live with these faults, set it back to factory settings yourself. If you want the feature, clear/ignore the codes. The actual choice is up to you...


----------



## RGerman (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you very much for your help. I guess I have to live with it. 

So just to be clear, there is no wrong coding involved (the coding I have done), it is a common error and my car is doing fine with throwing in some error codes once in a while? Will this "maybe" be fixed in the future?

Robert


----------



## RGerman (Aug 29, 2010)

I have one more thing witch could be related. When I test the auto closing (locking car, waiting for some seconds, pour water over sensor) the sunroof and windows closes just fine, but when I shortly after that unlock the car, all 4 windows pop down 1-2 cm (not the sunroof though). 

Would you possibly know why it does that?

Robert


----------

